# Flatties!



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Despite what the weather man said, I headed out for a few hours this morning anyway. Yes, I did get wind and rain, and no, I did not see any other boats. I planned to trout fish, but the wind made it pretty tough. Ended up with a handful of shorts and two keepers, and just plain missed a few on the cork and DOA rig. Made a quick run to the flounder stuff, figuring short casts might be a way to tame the wind. They are here! Two shorts, six keepers in a little less than an hour. One of the keepers flopped out of my dang hand on its way to the box. All flatties caught on the flounder crack...4" white Gulp! swimming mullet.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice! I will have to give the gulp mullet at shot. How do you rig them?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> Nice! I will have to give the gulp mullet at shot. How do you rig them?


just pin them on a jighead (i like 1/8 or 1/4)

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html

here's a blog we did last year. technique works everywhere...everywhere there are flounder that is...


----------

